# Mounting Pictures On Wall



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

I'm interested in mounting a couple of framed pix on the wall inside. Have ya'll?? If so, how?? It would appear they would need to be mounted top and bottom, essentially, to keep em from falling off during a tow.
hmmmmm


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

It really depends on the type of frame and the weight on what should be used. So let us know what you are actually mounting.


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Good question, it's just a regular 8 x 10 pic. A family pic. (actually one of those antique "tin" pix made years ago with the kids). I'm not sure of the weight. Regular Walmart wood frame. 
We have security to guard the Picasso which stays in the villa on the beach in France. hahahaha


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

we used velcro on top corners and in middle of frame bottom.


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

hurricaneplumber said:


> we used velcro on top corners and in middle of frame bottom.
> [snapback]49822[/snapback]​


Thanks, but did you FASTEN to the wall with a screw first? then stabilize with velcro?


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

all velcro, no screws.

I do have shelves hung up with the Wall-Driller fasteners, they seem very strong.

I wouldn't be afraid to put a screw in the wall, just watch the depth.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Depending on where you want to mount it I would use a stud finder and try to screw into a stud. Do it like the theme restaurants where they drill and counter sink into the frame then screw directly into a stud.


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

I have a picture up using 3M's Command brand products. This works great and the picture has never budged. Best of all you can remove the picture and leave no marks on your beautiful Outback interior walls.

Check it out
Command Products

Their example shows using the product on the top two corners of the picture frame. For better hold in the trailer I use it on all four corners.


----------



## gkaasmith (Aug 2, 2005)

Kenstand said:


> I have a picture up using 3M's Command brand products. This works great and the picture has never budged. Best of all you can remove the picture and leave no marks on your beautiful Outback interior walls.
> 
> Check it out
> Command Products
> [snapback]49840[/snapback]​


WOW! I am impressed. 
Thanks for that cool bit of info!


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2005)

gkaasmith said:


> Kenstand said:
> 
> 
> > I have a picture up using 3M's Command brand products.Â This works great and the picture has never budged.Â Best of all you can remove the picture and leave no marks on your beautiful Outback interior walls.
> ...


 We also used the 3-M tape. It works very good even when it gets hot in tt it holds. We have picture of us riding mules on the North Rim of Grand Canyon and a couple other pics.
Judy & Bob & 2blackdogs


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey, 2blackdogs, do you think they have a 3M strong enough to hold some coat racks (about 5 nickel plated hooks on a piece of white trim board)? Overall weight would probably be too much, huh?









I'm getting ready to mount one of these in my TT using construction adhesive like I did in the 26RS but would rather use something I could take off if I ever chose to do so.

Mark


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2005)

mswalt said:


> Hey, 2blackdogs, do you think they have a 3M strong enough to hold some coat racks (about 5 nickel plated hooks on a piece of white trim board)? Overall weight would probably be too much, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Mark. I really dont know about that one maybe someone else here will. It may be to much weight.
Judy & Bob & 2blackdogs


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Mark
It may hold the rack
But I think there may be to much weight with coats on it to hold the rack up.
Just my 2 cents

Don


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

mswalt said:


> do you think they have a 3M strong enough to hold some coat racks (about 5 nickel plated hooks on a piece of white trim board)? Overall weight would probably be too much, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They do offer hooks that hold up to 7.5 pounds each would that do?

Command Hooks


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Kenstand, the hooks wouldn't do for what I was thinking, guess I'll use the construction adhesive and screws like before, but..............you think those jumbo hooks would hold up a towel? I have seen another RVer with some kind of hooks on the side of their RV to hang towels on to dry. I'm pretty sure they were some kind of suction hook, but since these don't "mar the finish," think these would work?

BTW, what do you guys use to hang your wet bathing suits and towels on after returning from the beach or pool? I used to put a collapsible clothes rack under the queen slide on the 26RS but don't have that option on the new TT.

Mark


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I have those type hooks all over the trailer! Work great for clothes, towels, keys, etc.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Jolly! Welcome back.

When you say you use those kinds of hooks all over the trailer, you mean _inside_, correct? What about _outside_? Since they don't mess up the finish and the outside walls are smooth, couldn't one stick a few of the big ones outside in the "back" of the TT for wet towels or swim suits?

Opinion? What do y'all think?

Mark


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Thanks Mark!

I have them INSIDE the trailer. I'm guessing they would be fine on the outside as well. I guess I never thought of it.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

mswalt said:


> BTW, what do you guys use to hang your wet bathing suits and towels on after returning from the beach or pool?Â I used to put a collapsible clothes rack under the queen slide on the 26RS but don't have that option on the new TT.
> 
> Mark
> [snapback]50041[/snapback]​


I use the collapsible rack...I never put it under the queen slide. I keep it in the sun.
When the shade moves in I just relocate it to a sunny spot. When we turn in for the night I put it under the awning. Then in the morning(when the coffee wakes me) I move it back to a sunny spot. By the time the kids get up they are just putting their suits back on again.









As far as attaching something to the interior wallâ€¦I put in a TP holder on the back of the bathroom door. I used hollow door anchors.
I also put a couple of hook for hoodies and coats on either side of the "back" door. I used the same anchors.

Camp-on sunny
MaeJae


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

As recommended by Kenstand, I bought some of those 3M Command Velcro hooks. They work wonderful! I've already hung 2 in there. makes it feel more like a home. And it's a good place to put those special pix you take on your travels.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Command strips by 3M work great. DW made a "memo board" and we put those strips on it and hung it above the coat rack I installed just inside the "foyer." Now we have a place to hang the pictures we take of our most recent trip.

Mark


----------

